# I dreamed the rapture happened this morning....



## PaperClip (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm sharing it here to see if it did....

I saw the sky being split open...it was happening in slow motion. I was clutching my hands, saying to myself "It's happening" and I was hoping I would be caught up. When I woke up, my body shaking....


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 28, 2008)

I had a similar dream 3 years ago. In fact, for about 2 months it was a reoccuring dream.  If the rapture had occurred you'd have heard about it. It would have been reported as an alien invasion.   Cars would have crashed with missing drivers, planes would have had missing people, etc.

There would be chaos for those left behind. 

There would be artificial hips, contacts, pace makers, etc. lying everywhere.  At least that's how I invision it.


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 28, 2008)

adequate said:


> I had a similar dream 3 years ago. In fact, for about 2 months it was a reoccuring dream.  If the rapture had occurred you'd have heard about it. It would have been reported as an alien invasion.  Cars would have crashed with missing drivers, planes would have had missing people, etc.
> 
> There would be chaos for those left behind.
> 
> There would be artificial hips, contacts, pace makers, etc. lying everywhere.  At least that's how I invision it.


 
Hopefully I WILL NOT have to HEAR about it. I hope to be IN it....


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 28, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Hopefully I WILL NOT have to HEAR about it. I hope to be IN it....


 
 Me too! And I'm certain that if it had really happened you would not be here to type that. 

Have you ever read the left behind series?

The first book (Left Behind) is about the rapture and all the events following. I have a feeling when the rapture really does happen, those books will be selling like hotcakes.


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 28, 2008)

adequate said:


> Me too! And I'm certain that if it had really happened you would not be here to type that.
> 
> Have you ever read the left behind series?
> 
> The first book (Left Behind) is about the rapture and all the events following. I have a feeling when the rapture really does happen, those books will be selling like hotcakes.


 
LOL! Amen! Yes, when the first books from the Left Behind series came out, I was reading them. I saw the movie, too.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 28, 2008)

I finished the glorious appearing two year ago. Now they are doing prequals. Not sure if I'll read those or not...

But those books were right on time. If folks only knew what was coming...

The movie was lame.  I think it was very low budget. They could have done better. I was excited to see it but ended up disappointed. The books are a million times better. I remember GNN rather than CNN.  But, of course, you couldn't get hollyweird to get behind a movie like that. Lots of people fo jewish faith and atheists and agnostics in Hollyweird. (nothing against jews).


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 28, 2008)

adequate said:


> I finished the glorious appearing two year ago. Now they are doing prequals. Not sure if I'll read those or not...
> 
> But those books were right on time. If folks only knew what was coming...
> 
> *The movie was lame.*  I think it was very low budget. They could have done better. I was excited to see it but ended up disappointed. The books are a million times better. I remember GNN rather than CNN.  But, of course, you couldn't get hollyweird to get behind a movie like that. Lots of people fo jewish faith and atheists and agnostics in Hollyweird. (nothing against jews).


 
Wow! Well, hey.... they get an A for effort, yes?


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 28, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Wow! Well, hey.... they get an A for effort, yes?


 
Oh of course. I'm proud that they someone tried to get it out there. Did they ever make a tribulation force movie?


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 28, 2008)

adequate said:


> Oh of course. I'm proud that they someone tried to get it out there. Did they ever make a tribulation force movie?


 
I don't know....I seem to recall a sequel to Left Behind but don't quote me....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 28, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> I'm sharing it here to see if it did....
> 
> I saw the sky being split open...it was happening in slow motion. I was clutching my hands, saying to myself "It's happening" and I was hoping I would be caught up. When I woke up, my body shaking....


 
Sounds like some dream, RR.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Jan 28, 2008)

Yall ladies are me up!  I was too scuuured to read the adult version of Left Behind, so I jacked the teen/young adult ones.  

And yes the movie did look low budget.  I was disappointed.  Why does it always seem that Christian tv, media, etc. are just not on point with technology, tach and technique?!  That's why I went into marketing!   I was like let me, help yall out!  People are not jumping to get saved off of this stuff; they are laughing at us.  No wonder they think we're boring or too extra.

But I too am trying to be, "caught up in the rapture!" 

Oh snap!  Can you imagen, rolling out and seeing all the weaves left behind!


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 28, 2008)

SweetlyBlessed said:


> Yall ladies are me up! I was too scuuured to read the adult version of Left Behind, so I jacked the teen/young adult ones.
> 
> And yes the movie did look low budget. I was disappointed. Why does it always seem that Christian tv, media, etc. are just not on point with technology, tach and technique?! That's why I went into marketing!  I was like let me, help yall out! People are not jumping to get saved off of this stuff; they are laughing at us. No wonder they think we're boring or too extra.
> 
> ...


 
Now THAT is funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sounds like some dream, RR.


 
N&W!!!! I'm not ready just yet! I still have to meet my divine connection who is my husband, get married, have LOTS OF love and sex, give birth to healthy babies out of my own womb, defend my doctoral dissertation, see Africa, write the books the Lord has assigned for me to write, and minister to the people the Lord has assigned to me, among some other things....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 28, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> N&W!!!! I'm not ready just yet! I still have to meet my divine connection who is my husband, get married, have *LOTS OF love and sex*, give birth to healthy babies out of my own womb, defend my doctoral dissertation, see Africa, write the books the Lord has assigned for me to write, and minister to the people the Lord has assigned to me, among some other things....


 
...I know that's right, RR.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2008)

I still haven't met 'Sidney Poitier'... 

Look, one night I was at Church and I was in my classroom for the next day's lesson (I taught Pre K and K at our Church's school)...anyhoo, there was a Bible study class going on.   

After a while, I noticed that it was EXTREMELY quiet.  Not even Pastor was talking, and I knew they weren't in prayer because we pray loud...  (Yo-tay)   

I became so engrossed in my lesson planning that I wasn't focused on the other class.  All of a sudden I realized that it was a little *too* quiet.  So quiet that the air was still.  I ddn't hear cars or anyone in the hall way or nothing.  I got a litte scared (okay, a lot scared ), I started walking up the hall and it was still no sounds.  I just knew it was the 'Rapture'...    As I approached the class room where the Bible study was being held, it was still QUIET.    I stood there and then walk to the door, and saw that everyone was taking a test....

Oh welllll.....  I've been a 'perfect' Christian ever since.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 28, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I still haven't met 'Sidney Poitier'...
> 
> Look, one night I was at Church and I was in my classroom for the next day's lesson (I taught Pre K and K at our Church's school)...anyhoo, there was a Bible study class going on.
> 
> ...


 
You have me crying over here!


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Jan 28, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I still haven't met 'Sidney Poitier'...
> 
> Look, one night I was at Church and I was in my classroom for the next day's lesson (I taught Pre K and K at our Church's school)...anyhoo, there was a Bible study class going on.
> 
> ...


 

See!  The quietness literally "scared the hell out of you!"   Silence IS golden!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2008)

adequate said:


> You have me crying over here!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2008)

SweetlyBlessed said:


> See! The quietness literally "scared the hell out of you!"  Silence IS golden!


It sure did...  the devil fleed from me with a quickness.  I was scurrrrreddddd


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 28, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I still haven't met 'Sidney Poitier'...
> 
> Look, one night I was at Church and I was in my classroom for the next day's lesson (I taught Pre K and K at our Church's school)...anyhoo, there was a Bible study class going on.
> 
> ...


 
I'm done....


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2008)

SweetlyBlessed said:


> Yall ladies are me up! I was too scuuured to read the adult version of Left Behind, so I jacked the teen/young adult ones.
> 
> And yes the movie did look low budget. I was disappointed. Why does it always seem that Christian tv, media, etc. are just not on point with technology, tach and technique?! That's why I went into marketing!  I was like let me, help yall out! People are not jumping to get saved off of this stuff; they are laughing at us. No wonder they think we're boring or too extra.
> 
> ...


  Now that's funny


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm done....




Hey I didn't tell you that while I was back there with my lesson plans, I was *also *back there eating a fish sam'itch -- Lake Trout ...........with a huge fluffy homemade dinner roll .....with real butter.  ................. and a soda .

When it got 'quiet', I thought......... God left me with that fish sam-itch'. I lost out of Heaven for Lake Trout. I stayed away from eating Lake Trout for a while after that.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 28, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hey I didn't tell you that while I was back there with my lesson plans, I was *also *back there eating a fish sam'itch -- Lake Trout ...........with a huge fluffy homemade dinner roll .....with real butter.  ................. and a soda .
> 
> When it got 'quiet', I thought......... God left me with that fish sam-itch'. *I lost out of Heaven for Lake Trout*. I stayed away from eating Lake Trout for a while after that.


 
....I think the Lord gets such a kick out of us....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 28, 2008)

SweetlyBlessed said:


> Yall ladies are me up! I was too scuuured to read the adult version of Left Behind, so I jacked the teen/young adult ones.
> 
> And yes the movie did look low budget. I was disappointed. Why does it always seem that Christian tv, media, etc. are just not on point with technology, tach and technique?! That's why I went into marketing!  I was like let me, help yall out! People are not jumping to get saved off of this stuff; they are laughing at us. No wonder they think we're boring or too extra.
> 
> ...


 
...that is funny!


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 28, 2008)

Ya'all are so funny. I love this thread. 

I invision a lot of breast implants rolling down the street in Florida and Southern California.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ....I think the Lord gets such a kick out of us....


I sure hope so. I can only imagine what's written in His journals about me.  

Okay, lemme' see, :scratchch: 8 chapters of Lake Trout incidents; selling two yo-tays for 3 humma, humma's; correcting my mother with It's pronounced 'tithe', mommie,not tide's.  Tide is the laundry detergent we grew up with".  Ohhhhh............I'm in big trouble...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2008)

adequate said:


> Ya'all are so funny. I love this thread.
> 
> I invision a lot of breast implants rolling down the street in Florida and Southern California.


Silicon just bouncing everywhere.   But mines is real... Unless He comes 30 years from now...


----------



## pebbles (Jan 29, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I still haven't met 'Sidney Poitier'...
> 
> Look, one night I was at Church and I was in my classroom for the next day's lesson (I taught Pre K and K at our Church's school)...anyhoo, there was a Bible study class going on.
> 
> ...


 

LOL!! What a riot!!


----------



## pebbles (Jan 29, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hey I didn't tell you that while I was back there with my lesson plans, I was *also *back there eating a fish sam'itch -- Lake Trout ...........with a huge fluffy homemade dinner roll .....with real butter.  ................. and a soda .
> 
> When it got 'quiet', I thought......... God left me with that fish sam-itch'. I lost out of Heaven for Lake Trout. I stayed away from eating Lake Trout for a while after that.


 
Girl, you are a mess in Christ! LOL!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 29, 2008)

pebbles said:


> Girl, you are a mess in Christ! LOL!!!


Hey Darlin,   Precious Blessings to you.

Another thing, Pebs:  I'm glad you're here, cause when you're not, I kinda' wonder if He came and I 'missed' it.      You're definitely one of His favorites who will *not *be left behind.


----------



## kweenameena (Jan 29, 2008)

This is such a cute thread. Ya'll are silly!


----------



## pebbles (Jan 29, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hey Darlin,  Precious Blessings to you.
> 
> Another thing, Pebs: I'm glad you're here, cause when you're not, I kinda' wonder if He came and I 'missed' it.   You're definitely one of His favorites who will *not *be left behind.


 
LOL!!  No, He won't come for me and leave you behind, sweetie.  You're certainly one of His angels.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 29, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> This is such a cute thread. Ya'll are silly!


"RR" started it, with her dream. .  Has got me to thinking and getting my life straight.     

Jesus said, "Occupy til' I come". While we wait, we're having fun.... 

And still giving Him all the glory and preparing others to be ready too.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Jan 29, 2008)

I HAD to come back in here for a laugh today!  God is going to be calling up a bunch of clowns!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 29, 2008)

pebbles said:


> LOL!!  No, He won't come for me and leave you behind, sweetie.  You're certainly one of His angels.


Whew!   I'm glad of that.   Still not eating anymore fish sam'itches in Church though...


----------



## prettywhitty (Jan 29, 2008)

RR, that's a really awesome dream!
I have read the Left Behind Series, and there was a second movie after the first, I saw it on TBN one day.

Shimmie, your story had me just


----------



## dlove (Jan 29, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> I'm sharing it here to see if it did....
> 
> I saw the sky being split open...it was happening in slow motion. I was clutching my hands, saying to myself "It's happening" and I was hoping I would be caught up. When I woke up, my body shaking....


 
Wow, I had a dream last night that I was getting married and I was not ready.  My chipped wine colored nails needed polishing, I didn't have a photographer or video camera person, etc.  I attributed it to Christ being the husband and I wasn't prepared for his coming.  I think It's time to pray and be prepared.


----------



## metamorfhosis (Jan 30, 2008)

I am ready for the Rapture! Looks like prophecy is being fulfilled. All we need is for the "peace treaty" between Israel and Palestine to develop.....


----------



## Monigirl (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, some dream! 
I have a funny story to tell about the rapture.

When I was 17 years old my sister and I came home one day and found no one home. But the cars were still in the drive way, purses were still in the house the t.v. was left on and front door left unlocked and slight left open. My saved Mom, Grandma and Granddad were no where to be found. The neighbors said they didn't see them leave the house today. Only people we could think to call was uncles and aunts who we know weren't living right and we started to cry. Then we began to pray. I started to say  "oh, Lord don't leave us behind",my sister said "Monica...Uh, oh...I don't feel the holy spirit". Man we really started weaping. 

We thought the rapture happened that day. Well long story short we called relatives and no one knew where they went. After 1 1/2 hours later mom, grandma and granddad come into the front door (with a bucket full of fish and fishing rods) they had literally dropped everything and walked over to a fishing hole. My granddad and grandma are ministers  and they just laughed and held us.

But I will never forget that feeling. Funny thing is my sister and I called some church members that day too and no one answered their phones. Which really freaked us out.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Jan 30, 2008)

Monigirl said:


> Wow, some dream!
> I have a funny story to tell about the rapture.
> 
> When I was 17 years old my sister and I came home one day and found no one home. But the cars were still in the drive way, purses were still in the house the t.v. was left on and front door left unlocked and slight left open. My saved Mom, Grandma and Granddad were no where to be found. The neighbors said they didn't see them leave the house today. Only people we could think to call was uncles and aunts who we know weren't living right and we started to cry. Then we began to pray. I started to say "oh, Lord don't leave us behind",my sister said "Monica...Uh, oh...I don't feel the holy spirit". Man we really started weaping.
> ...


 
Guuuuuuuuurl!  That's not funny!  That's scary.  Had me on the edge of my seat like it was a murder mystery!  I would have ran to a bomb shelter stocked with water and canned goods and of course the bible and wait out the 7 years of tribulation!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 30, 2008)

Monigirl said:


> Wow, some dream!
> I have a funny story to tell about the rapture.
> 
> When I was 17 years old my sister and I came home one day and found no one home. But the cars were still in the drive way, purses were still in the house the t.v. was left on and front door left unlocked and slight left open. My saved Mom, Grandma and Granddad were no where to be found. The neighbors said they didn't see them leave the house today. Only people we could think to call was uncles and aunts who we know weren't living right and we started to cry. Then we began to pray. I started to say "oh, Lord don't leave us behind",my sister said "Monica...Uh, oh...I don't feel the holy spirit". Man we really started weaping.
> ...


Awwww, Monigirl   I totally 'feel' your experience...  

Blessings angel...


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 30, 2008)

adequate said:


> Me too! And I'm certain that if it had really happened you would not be here to type that.
> 
> Have you ever read the left behind series?
> 
> The first book (Left Behind) is about the rapture and all the events following. I have a feeling when the rapture really does happen, those books will be selling like hotcakes.


I read every single one of those books in less than a day!  I love them.  I am going to read them over from the beginning.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 30, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hey I didn't tell you that while I was back there with my lesson plans, I was *also *back there eating a fish sam'itch -- Lake Trout ...........with a huge fluffy homemade dinner roll .....with real butter.  ................. and a soda .
> 
> When it got 'quiet', I thought......... God left me with that fish sam-itch'. I lost out of Heaven for Lake Trout. I stayed away from eating Lake Trout for a while after that.


GIRL!
How about one day I was walking downtown during lunch hour and saw all these people with these faint gray "cross" marks on their forhead.  I was like "HUH".  I ran to a window to look and see if I had one and I didn't.  I was so messed up and called my momma and she said "girl, calm down.  It's Ash WEDNESDAY!

I was scared out of my mind cause I didn't see my "mark"


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 30, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> GIRL!
> How about one day I was walking downtown during lunch hour and saw all these people with these faint gray "cross" marks on their forhead. I was like "HUH". I ran to a window to look and see if I had one and I didn't. I was so messed up and called my momma and she said "girl, calm down. It's Ash WEDNESDAY!
> 
> I was scared out of my mind cause I didn't see my "mark"


Girl, you and me both.  And to make it worse, my Dad was Catholic (God rest his soul)......... AND I use to go to Mass AND....you'd think I'd know what those marks were.  

This Rapture effect upon 'us' is no joke.   

Love you Crlsweetie    How are my handsome men doing...your beautiful sons?  I hope all is well.    for them.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 30, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Girl, you and me both. And to make it worse, my Dad was Catholic (God rest his soul)......... AND I use to go to Mass AND....you'd think I'd know what those marks were.
> 
> This Rapture effect upon 'us' is no joke.
> 
> Love you Crlsweetie  How are my handsome men doing...your beautiful sons? I hope all is well.  for them.


The boys are doing very well.  We took family pictures last weekend so I will have pictures to show off soon!
Love ya!!!!!!!


----------



## chicacanella (Feb 4, 2008)

adequate said:


> I had a similar dream 3 years ago. In fact, for about 2 months it was a reoccuring dream.  If the rapture had occurred you'd have heard about it. It would have been reported as an alien invasion.  Cars would have crashed with missing drivers, planes would have had missing people, etc.
> 
> There would be chaos for those left behind.
> 
> There would be artificial hips, contacts, pace makers, etc. lying everywhere.  At least that's how I invision it.


 

Yeah, I think the rapture will definitely be reported as an alien invasion even though all the events after that will transcribe to what the bible has already said. And I am thinking that there will be back-slidden Christians left behind but I don't know if all of them will be able to apply scripture to what will be happening to them.


----------

